# Drink much coffee?



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Study links excessive coffee consumption to vision degradation.

Sorry, linky no worky no more.


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

Quit coffee and get prostate cancer or Alzheimer's or keep drinking it and lose my vision. I can't win!


----------



## 40er (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm with you. I know of at least 10 studies showing that coffee is good for you and 10 that is not.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Don't believe any observational studies.
More importantly, don't believe any studies that conflict with your current lifestyle. This is the key to health and happiness.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm boned. Coffee and riding are the only 2 things left.....and I'm not giving up either one.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting read

I drink 2 cups of coffee a day which apparently cuts my risk of dying by 10% (wish it was 100%)


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

If coffee and jerking off was bad for vision, I would have been blind years ago.

Don't believe the propaganda machine!!! Just about every negative study is funded by the government, and is used to tax us in the future.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm 60, I drink more than the minimal amount suggested, and my vision has IMPROVED over the last 20 years to a point that it's better than at any time since I was 7 years old. 

What went wrong? :eekster:


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Well... with that and all the masturbation I guess I'm screwed. =/


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

You can have my coffee when you pry it from my cold dead fingers. 

Between the coffee, and Rosie Palmer, I guess it's no wonder I'm blind.


----------



## eastspur (Jan 25, 2009)

beanbag said:


> Don't believe any observational studies.
> More importantly, don't believe any studies that conflict with your current lifestyle. This is the key to health and happiness.


Don't believe any study having to do with nutrition or food unless it's been repeated with the same results at least 2-3 times. Sad this is the current state of the scientific community.

Especially these studies that try a broad sweeping approach to finding correlation.

Google Texas sharp shooter fallacy. It turns out that if you test 1000 medical conditions with any given sample some will stand out, hence correlation. It means absolutely nothing until you design a study to test just one medical condition against one life style choice. Even then, it still needs to be repeated.

Then there's causation...

Is it the coffee, styrofoam cups, sugar and cream, bleach in the filters, caffeine, etc...

I haven't read the study in question.


----------



## 40er (Dec 4, 2011)

beanbag said:


> Don't believe any observational studies.
> More importantly, don't believe any studies that conflict with your current lifestyle. This is the key to health and happiness.


Couldn't agree with you more. I used to be a health freak, which lead to anxiety, which lead to thinking that I had every symptom in the book. Now I'm back to living again, and the key is not worrying about any study out there nor how everything you put in your body affects you.

I'm not saying that some of them could be scientifically true, in fact a lot of them are, but there are so many variables in each study and every human being is different, which as you well put it the best thing you can do for your health and happiness is not to listen to them. It worked for me!!!


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 7, 2010)

Can someone define excess coffee??


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

beanbag said:


> More importantly, don't believe any studies that conflict with your current lifestyle. This is the key to health and happiness.


This is my approach too.


----------



## BRWhelan (Oct 16, 2012)

bloodninja said:


> Quit coffee and get prostate cancer or Alzheimer's or keep drinking it and lose my vision. I can't win!


Haha - Here Here!!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

"Coffee spreads darkness." --Nietzsche


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Mmmm, this thread reminds me I want a cup of coffee!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I drink 4 good sized cups a day; two in the morning and two at night.

If I drink more I might as well be on crystalmeth................

Drew


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

dru said:


> I drink 4 good sized cups a day; two in the morning and two at night.
> 
> If I drink more I might as well be on crystalmeth................
> 
> Drew


I drink 4 by 8:30 am. I'm gonna die!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

thickfog said:


> I drink 4 by 8:30 am. I'm gonna die!


You can pretend you have ADHD too...


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Study finds Mountain Biking tied to excessive consumption of caffeine and masturbation, as well as increased moments of euphoria on and off the bike...

http://coffeeinonehand.loveinanother.I'ma_mthrfkngmtbr_like_no_other!.org

If the link don't work... basically it says the author saw a mountainbiker website and read a thread where the members discussed their coffee drinking habits and propensity for "jerking off", yet they all seemed fairly happy throughout the entire thread... no one got flamed in the thread which apparently isn't normally observed!

Sounds legit to me... 'scuse... I hear the kettle whistling at me... gotta pull up my shorts and hustle on over to pour the water... gotta find my damn glasses first though!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm not big on coffee, but I realize that there is no way for me to avoid unhealthy things in life. Here is my unofficial Rod common sense study. People end up flushing their meds. What isn't absorbed in the body is flushed out or they just flush their excess meds in the toilet. Here they dissolve. Therefore, whatever was in the meds is now in the water. The water is recycled. This water makes coffee. Even though I don't drink coffee I drink a lot of water.

I did no research prior to this, but the first google link supports this. I'm sure I could find something peer reviewed if I want, but the first google link supports my argument. Fighting Drugs In Drinking Water | Clean Water Action

So the new question is, where can we find clean water for the coffee and for my water bottles?


----------

